# Remote control track lighting



## ross41 (Nov 12, 2010)

I have a residential customer that wants one track with two fixtures, each with it's own remote control. Any suggestions for mfg etc. would be appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

ross41 said:


> I have a residential customer that wants one track with two fixtures, each with it's own remote control. Any suggestions for mfg etc. would be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks


 Heres a link
http://www.csnlighting.com/Track-Lighting-C9037.html

Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

ross41 said:


> I have a residential customer that wants one track with two fixtures, each with it's own remote control. Any suggestions for mfg etc. would be appriciated.
> 
> Thanks


What you need is a 2 circuit track. Most manufacturers of track have them. Halo, juno, lightolier, etc.

In terms of the remote control I would go with the luton Maestro series with remote. Pricey but nice. Click Here


----------

